# Nikon F questions



## lexannasdad (Nov 16, 2008)

My church has just asked me to sell a camera dontation.  It is a Nikon F camera, and serveral lens and filtlers.  THis is waht it includes.

[*]1 Nikoin F Camera box
[*]2 Nikkor Auto 1:2
[*]1 Nikkor 65mm lens
[*]1 Nikkor 55 mm lens
[*]Over 25 filters

I am at a loss at the how much this is worth.  If it were mine I would jsut muddle through this....or keep the camera becasue it is very cool.  But its my church's and I want to get a honest price.  I took it to the local camera dealer and they offered me 150.00 for the entire package.  I think it is worth more. The lens will work on current Nikon digital cameras so I know that helps the price. 

If anyone can give me a hand I would really appricate it.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## ann (Nov 17, 2008)

go to KEH.com and check out the prices they are asking/getting for those items.


----------



## compur (Nov 17, 2008)

lexannasdad said:


> 1 Nikkor 65mm lens



You say you have a "Nikkor 65mm" lens.  Please tell me exactly what is written on it and, if possible, provide a picture of it.

Thanks


----------



## lexannasdad (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry, I have the following lenses for sale

Tamron SP 1:2.8-3.8 35-80mm lens The number is 01a No. 101097

Micor Nikkor P Auto 55 MM f/3.5

If you are interested let me know.

Brad


----------

